# Is crate training best?



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, i know u prob get these qusetions all the time but just wanted to ask, where did u leave ur chis wen they were pups wen u left the house?

Like i plan to have a crate as it seems to be the best way to house train (am i right saying that?) So do u leave them in the crate? But then u cant expect a puppy, wen they are young, to hold it in for a few hours while ur out can u? Will she not end up just soiling her crate then?

Also do u all think crate training is best as pads encourage them to pee inside? and then does that mean u hav to be taking them outside every half hour or so? and wat do u do at night then keep them in the crate? 

Sorry for all the questions!

P.s the most i work is 3 days a week and between 4-7 hours at a time so she wont be alone too much.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

SugarChi said:


> Hi everyone, i know u prob get these qusetions all the time but just wanted to ask, where did u leave ur chis wen they were pups wen u left the house?
> 
> Like i plan to have a crate as it seems to be the best way to house train (am i right saying that?) So do u leave them in the crate? But then u cant expect a puppy, wen they are young, to hold it in for a few hours while ur out can u? Will she not end up just soiling her crate then?
> 
> ...



Hey! =) Don't be sorry for the questions! We just want best for our babies! Most people here crate train. Which works perfectly when you work and other reasons. I don't work, so I am home all day with my babies. *Lucky* lol So for me, I don't use crates at all. So when I got my puppy Kizzie back in 2009 I was lucky to be able to be home with her all day and train her that way. So now whenever I leave all 4 of my dogs are never crated, they just chill in the house lol I always take them potty right before I leave and as soon as I get back in. 
Sorry I couldn't help more! Others here crate train & can help you more! =) :hello1:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I could seriously be the winner of "The most commonly asked questioner award" so no worries!!

You will get as many answers as members here. Ultimately, you have to take in all the information and then try some things and decide for yourself what is best for you, your babies and lifestyle.

Ours stay in something that looks like this:
Amazon.com: 40" Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence B: Pet Supplies

I notice that it is more than what I paid. We are getting a second so that they (now that there are 3) can have plenty of space.

I do not have individual crates/kennels and I am one who pad trains. I do think that I am in the minority. 
We live on a creek and have hawks, owls, raccoon and coyotes so my girls are only ever out on leads. We do not have a fence. 3 dogs under 4 pounds each would be easy prey. 
Suiting each up in harnesses and leads several times a day to potty does not work for us. I use washable hospital bed pads.

Again, my way works for me. Others have chosen better ways for them. You get to learn from everyone and decide from there!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't crate my dogs, either. I had them first in a playpen, then in the bathroom, and then the whole house once they were potty trained. They always have a potty pad if they need to go while I am gone.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Had to post this, again. lol This is Kizzie when she has to go potty. She'll run up to me and cry then run to the door. If I don't give her eye contact she gets mad and growls! Not in a mean way but like HURRY UP! lol

Dragonfly7Princess's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I crate train until they are old enough to hold it all night and not be destructive.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a great dane sized crate. Bed at one end, washable pee pad at the other. I don't agree on the tiny crates where they can't hardly move. Yes, they might teach them to hold their bladder a little faster, but if they have an accident, they have to lie in poop or pee until you get home. Then you have a messy upset dog and you have to clean a crate, wash the dog, do laundry, etc. I like the dog being able to use a pad if needed and then go back to a snuggly warm bed to sleep.

Ex-pens or playpens serve the same purpose. I just had a giant dog sized crate and that works for us.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am home all day, and I crate train anyway! Not just for potty training, because that is taken care of by me being here all day, but having a dog that is comfortable in a crate is a great idea for a lot of reasons.

We do agility and rally. It is great to crate one dog while we are in class, then crate the other for the first one's class. If someone like a repair person comes over who does not like dogs, I crate them. Long road trips- crate the dog, camping trip- crate the dogs in the tent so they for sure can't sneak out. Crates are really great. To get them totally comfortable in their crate my dogs are all crated at night for the first 6 months they live with us (adults or puppies).

The important thing is to never give your dog the opportunity to soil their crate. If you are going to be gone for longer than they can hold it, don't crate the dog. If you are regularly going to be gone for longer than the dog can hold it you need to confine them to a bigger area than a crate and leave a pee pad. Even if I left my dogs out with a pee pad during the day I think I would still crate train. It is just so handy, and my dogs love their crates.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When Odie was younger, if we were only leaving for an hour or so we would put her in her crate. I wanted her to get used to being in the crate and also train her, but it was partially because we have two cats and wanted to make sure they got used to one another before leaving them alone together. She would also sleep in it, but in the beginning I would wake up every 2 hours to let her out to pee.

Now that she's 10 months old, we no longer crate her when we're not home. I just don't have the heart to separate her from her kitties  She's still not 100% housebroken, but she usually just cuddles with them when we're gone and doesn't go to the bathroom anyway.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok so wat ur all basically saying is pee pads are still they way to go, even if ur crate training? 
So shud i get a big crate so she has somewhere to pee as well as sleep while im out?
Then will she always go toilet in her crate not matter how old?
Its just harder to know wat to do cos with bigger breeds u expect them to learn quiclky to always go outside, where as with chis it seems they are more like cats wen it comes to toilet training! 
Pee pads users: Do they not end up costing a lot? I kno in my local pound shop they are 5 for £1. Im sure 5 wouldnt last that long? Are u constantly buying them?

Also until shes housebroken is it best not to let them sleep with u? Am i likely to wake up in a soiled bed?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Ok so wat ur all basically saying is pee pads are still they way to go, even if ur crate training?
> So shud i get a big crate so she has somewhere to pee as well as sleep while im out?
> Then will she always go toilet in her crate not matter how old?
> Its just harder to know wat to do cos with bigger breeds u expect them to learn quiclky to always go outside, where as with chis it seems they are more like cats wen it comes to toilet training!
> ...


I wouldn't put a pee pad in her crate. Either get her a playpen and put potty pads on one end, or don't use them at all. If you leave pads in her crate, she will think it is okay to potty in there. I am from the US, but I buy 100 pads for $15. I don't really notice the cost. I have two dogs and I usually only have to change the pad 1X per day.


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm crate training Jaden for his own safety. I reassembled the very large one that was my dobermans and put in toys, a water dish, bedding and a pee pad in the back. At night I have a tiny crate that he goes in after he eats, plays etc. with a heated up gel pack underneath the bedding. I snuggle him up in a baby receiving blanket, cover the crate and he goes right to sleep. He'll wake up and let me know if he has to potty, usually about 2 am. He hasn't soiled in his crates for weeks now. He complains about being in the big crate if he's not ready to nap, but is learning how to settle himself down and play contently when I can't let him out. I'm going to get a baby Kong today for him and put peanut butter in it. Sometimes people freeze filled Kongs so the goodies will last a little longer.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

so, what is the best option for house training? I was considering getting a large crate for her to sleep in, placing pee pads at one end and food at the other for when she is alone or sleeping overnight next to our bed. I don't want her to "think" it's ok to pee in there, but what other options are there? It's getting cold outside and she's barely 10 weeks old. I can't take her out every hour throughout the night, especially since it's getting so chilly. FYI I don't have her yet but we're getting her this weekend. 

Another option I was considering is getting a baby gate and keeping her in the bathroom when I'm not home, with the same setup, but still I will want her to sleep close to me at night so I don't think that's gonna work...


----------

